

Ask HN: Free CSS templates for web app? - caballo7

can anyone recommend some nice simple and sleek css templates for a web 2.0 type application?
======
vicommerce
I found 960 grid system framework quite helpfull. It htlps you set up a layout
with 960 px wide. <http://www.960.gs>

